# suche ein Fully in Gr. S



## kate82 (21. April 2022)

Hallo Mädls, hat evtl jemand ein 27,5“ Freeride/Enduro zu verkaufen. Brauche ggf eine S, bin 160 klein. Kann auch etwas älter  sein. Einfach mal anbieten was ihr habt. Wohne in 93342, Umkreis von gut 300km ausser es geht Versand.
Freue mich. LG Kathrin


----------



## MTB_Daniel (22. April 2022)

Enduro Bike kaufen – 1567 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1567 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (24. April 2022)

Servus Kathrin,

habe zwar hier im Ladies only-Forum nix verloren, aber ich gebe trotzdem mal meinen Senf dazu


Zum einen habe ich ein Canyon Spectral gefunden und zum anderen ein Maxx Enduro.
Beide Bikes entsprechen deinen Vorgaben, wie 27.5", Gr. S, Enduro.

Das Canyon fährt meine Schwägerin in Gr.S bei einer Größe von 170cm.
Das angebotene Bike ist sehr wertig verarbeitet und gut ausgestattet. Antrieb 1x12 ist neu!





						Enduro Bike kaufen – 1567 Bikes online. Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ 1567 Fullies online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				



+
Das MAXX ist ebenfalls mit sehr hochwertigen und haltbaren Komponenten ausgestattet (z.B. Magura MT7)

Originalzitat des Verkäufers: 
"_Das Bike wurde zwei Jahre gefahren deshalb dementsprechende Gebrauchsspuren,ALLES was irgendwie kritisch war wurde erneuert ( Bremsbeläge neu,Bremsen entlüftet, Sattelstütze neu, Federgabel hat vor einer Woche einen Frischen Service bekommen, neuer Bremszug, neue Griffe, Umstellung auf tubeless)"._





						Maxx enduro mountainbike Bj. 2020 zu verkaufen, Zustand | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Maxx enduro mountainbike Bj. 2020 zu verkaufen, Zustand, Hallo, zum Verkauf steht ein schönes Mountainbike von MAXX, eine hochwertige Bike-Manufaktur in Südtirol. Hier die genauen Angaben: -Maxx FAb.4 650…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Generell ziehe ich es immer vor, ein gebrauchtes Bike in Augenschein zu nehmen und Probe zu fahren.
Habe meiner Frau allerdings auch ein Liteville 601 hier ausm Bikemarkt nur übern Versand gekauft.

Vielleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit eines der Bikes vor Ort zu testen oder jemand in deinem Bekanntenkreis hat evtl. ein Canyon in S?

Falsch machen würdest du nach meinem Dafürhalten bei keinem der beiden Bikes nichts.

Viel Glück🍀


----------



## kate82 (24. April 2022)

Lieben Dank euch für die Vorschläge ☺️


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. April 2022)

Das könnte wirklich gut passen:

Leicht, gut ausgestattet und sicher nicht viel und oder hart gefahren.





						Trail Bike: 682 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Trail Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 682 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				





Oder ein Cube Stereo 140, das Modell ab 2018, auch in Größe S



Das MAXX ist krass altmodisch, das rettet eine teure Bremse auch nicht mehr.
Das Canyon ist eine Restekiste, aufgebaut aus den schlechten Teilen des neuen Rades so wie es ausschaut.


----------

